# When Do You Start To Wear Hoodies On The Slopes?



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

While my snowboard jackets are cool, I like my hoodies even more.

Now I know people have different tolerance to hot/cold but at what temps do you start wearing your hoodies out on the mountain? Do you wear anything underneath it other than the base layer...if that?

Happy Boarding!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

In Socal, it rarely goes under 40 during the day so I would say anything about 45 or higher, depending on the material.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*High end Hoodies*

Here ate some Fleece hoodies with the tech to keep you warm:


and my new favorite, the *Heated Hoodie*








*NOMIS Toasty Heated Zip Hoodie *

 Reverse weave 80% cotton/20% polyester wind stopper fleece. 
 Heating System: 3 coils, 8 Hr battery life, fully washable. 
 Full Zip. PR piece. 
 Its Heated!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Here ate some Fleece hoodies with the tech to keep you warm:
> 
> 
> and my new favorite, the *Heated Hoodie*
> ...


totally my next article of clothing...

HOW MUCH!!!


for me if its over 45, hoodie with a thin fleece and some Under armor is sufficient.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

ill go out in a hoodie until its down to 10ish depending on how windy it is. if its a dead calm day im comfortable close to 0 in a hoodie with maybe a thermal under that. my jackets are just top layer jackets to keep moisture off of me, i dont like heavy jackets.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Never wear a hoody. If its warm enough to shed the jacket, that means its warm enough to melt snow. Stay dry with a nice ventilated shell. 

And don't buy the Nomis Toasty. I bought one a few weeks ago and the thing blows. Toasty my ass!!!


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i always wear just a hoodie with a base layer. if its colder ill throw on a fleece under it too. i dont like coats unless its below 20 or wet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't wear anything cotton. If your going to wear something lighter, use a soft shell or a light weight hard shell.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

only time i wear a hoodie while riding is when i'm hiking the park for a night ski session, then its just too hot to wear a jacket, usualy i'll wear a jacket on top until i warm up though and then just toss it aside and wear the hoodie. but during the day its never warm enough here to just wear a hoody


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It never really gets warm enough for that here in the NW. In late late spring, or when I'm riding in the Sun in SoCal or Tahoe, I just wear a thin shell with the vents cracked open and only a baselayer underneath. If we had warmer weather up here, I'd invest in a softshell or something. Wearing cotton is just plain retarded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

i wear a hoody under my jacket. My jacket isn't that insulated, it mainly just keeps me dry. So i wear flannels, hoodies, etc. under it to keep me warm.


----------

